# lyft "support" couldn't support me, can you? My phone won't receive requests if screen is off.



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everyone
I'm glad that I have found this forum as no matter how many questions that I have, every time I search anything about lyft on Google I only mostly get results from the lyft website (which are not even related to my question). 

Anyways, I have asked this question to Lyft support that my phone NEVER gets a request if the screen is off (and I have done many experiments to prove that), and to my shock, the "support" were either lazy to read my whole post, or stupid enough to relate this to "bad network connectivity". I will copy my email to them here, and their response hoping that you guys can assist me better.

My email:
***************************
"Hello
i started working about 10 days ago and i have been having this weird problem with the app, the first days i started working i worked many hours in busy areas (driving mode on) and i did not get requests at all which i found weird. 

after investigating i have found out that my phone would never receive a ride request if my phone screen is off, if my screen is on everything works fine and i get all the requests, i have done many experiments like using my friend's phone to get a request for me, and thats how i found out, as long as my phone screen is off nothing will appear, i even tried turning my screen on during the request process and i found out that the request time would be already counting on my phone, but of course it i don't see it or hear it as long as the screen is off.

right now i keep my phone screen on all the time as long as I'm in driving in order to get the requests, but even though i accept %100 the requests i receive i notice that my acceptance rating is sometimes lower than that which indicates that i have missed some requests too.

i have a Galaxy Note 3, the phone is in a perfect condition and Lyft app is always running in the background so it's not a force-close issue, i would appreciate if you can help me solve this problem since my acceptance rating is very affected by that and also i can't always have my phone screen on.

are there any drivers who have the same problem or is it just me?

Thank you in advance" 

***************************

Their response:

***************************

"Marc L. replied:

Hey *****,

We appreciate that you took the time to write in about this! Based on the information you provided, it sounds like you are missing Lyft request notifications because of poor data connectivity. When this happens, our server can’t communicate with your phone. By the time your phone is notified of an incoming request, the request may have already timed out on the server’s side. This is why you might encounter a request/acceptance screen that has a partial countdown on it, doesn’t let you press "Accept," or is skipped altogether.

We understand that sometimes technical issues may prevent drivers from accepting all their requests. Don't worry too much about missing a couple of requests here or there, since we look at your acceptance rating over an extended period of time - typically over several weeks/months.

If this happens in the future and you are in the process of giving a ride, you can try toggling your Airplane mode on/off. You can also try (1) force-quitting the app and opening it again (2) moving to an area with better data connectivity or (3) turning on and off your phone. If this problem persists, I would suggest deleting the app from your phone entirely and then reinstalling it.

If you haven't already, update the Lyft app as well as the operating system on your phone. You will also want to make sure that your wifi is turned on and that there aren't too many other apps running while you are driving. 

We can see when missed requests are due to technical issues, and we are tracking it. Although these network-related missed request may show up on your daily summary, they will not affect your accessibility to your desired hours in the future.

It's an automatic metric, so I cannot go back and adjust it, but just know that it's not a big deal if you miss a couple here and there. Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.

For further help on how best to stay connected to the network and Lyft, please take a moment to read over these practices.

Best,

Marc L. 
Lyft Experience representative"
***************************

So as you see, I didn't get the answer I needed from them, I don't have any network issues at all, I use AT&T and the signal is always perfect.

I was also supposed to receive $200 this week but I only received $166 for some reason... I also emailed them and still waiting their response.

I would appreciate your thoug$hts on this guys, 
Thanks in advance !


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe some type of power savings mode on the phone which is triggered when the screen is off? Some phones now come with profiles that adjust such things automatically.

Also perhaps try it when your data is going through wifi to see if it works any differently than through mobile data.

Other ideas: delete lyft app and reinstall. Power off phone, power back on. Reset network settings.

Worst case: Backup all data, factory reset phone, only install lyft. Then test before adding other apps.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sorry to be so obvious because I am not trying to be a smart ass. Leave the phone screen on all the time. If it is plugged in you won't have power drain. Why do you let your screen sleep when you are driving, it is your primary tool for the gig.
Disclaimer: I have an iPhone5S and leave the screen on all the time I don't know galaxy.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Maybe some type of power savings mode on the phone which is triggered when the screen is off? Some phones now come with profiles that adjust such things automatically.
> 
> Also perhaps try it when your data is going through wifi to see if it works any differently than through mobile data.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I know my phone is not on power saving mode, I have actually tried doing that on Wi-Fi too, didn't work if the screen is off.
I will follow your other suggestions too and hopefully everything will work out.
I know this is a weird problem.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Is your bluetooth on? I dont get requests when bluetooth is on


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice,
That's what I'm actually doing now, I keep the screen on all the time as long as I'm in driving mode


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> Is your bluetooth on? I dont get requests when bluetooth is on


 No I never turn it on


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

iPhone 4s , screen is always on, bluetooth always on.
No problems.

Network will go down if I make a voice call.


----------



## Chap (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe you can check your phones ip adress when its on wifi, and get its ip addess and see if you can ping it with the screen on and with the screen off. Maybe there is something weird with the phone where its going to sleep for some reason. Are you running the default android rom or did you do anything to it?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Chap said:


> Maybe you can check your phones ip adress when its on wifi, and get its ip addess and see if you can ping it with the screen on and with the screen off. Maybe there is something weird with the phone where its going to sleep for some reason. Are you running the default android rom or did you do anything to it?


It's the original android, I didn't do anything with the phone, bought it from AT&T 3 months ago. The phone has no problems whatsoever with notifications etc.


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> Is your bluetooth on? I dont get requests when bluetooth is on


Are you sure? With my car and iPhone, I get the request but don't hear the alert noise with Bluetooth on. This is because there is lag in the time between a sound being sent over Bluetooth, and the stereo being able to play the sound. My remedy: play music over Bluetooth and I hear the alert noise. I also made a track "Quiet", so I can play silence over Bluetooth if I don't want to listen to music. Here's a link to Quiet.mp3 in case it helps anyone: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6pjuil9dq47qba/Quiet.mp3


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

That is OG geeky!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

I do not take my handle lightly, good sir.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Bluetooth and screen on while in the car never had an issue with request reception.
I do have an iPhone 5.


----------



## Ronaldonova (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure your phone would see it as like any other app that you would have open then turn the screen off
Your phone is thinking "ok I'm done with this process for now until I am powered back on, then I will resume where we left off"


----------

